# how to mount a woodworking vise?



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm following up to a post I made a while back under a different username--my bad memory and I sometimes don't get along--

I have this old vise: Littco 198. 

I'm trying to mount it on a small "portable" work surface I've been putting together. 

I cannot get the vise to square up. See picture. There's about a 1/4" difference side to side. I think it might have something to do with the bars that screw into the main body, but . . . 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That bugger is serious bent*

The face of the vise where the handle is, is obviously bent. Put a tri-square on the smooth rods and see if it forms 90 degrees. I'll betcha it doesn't. There is no cure for that issue... except make a wedge shaped face to accommodate the bend.

If the rod is just crooked/bent then that may be an easier fix... I donno?

Do you know any blacksmiths?


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

Oy. I'll try to make a wedge face.

Believe it or not, I have a friend who did blacksmithing. But he lives about 300 miles from here and his forge is probably about 300 miles in the opposite direction, if he still has it.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like you need to make up a wedge as suggested, if it is cast iron don't try to straighten it unless you know what you are doing.


----------



## Jammer (Jul 15, 2009)

Why would you fight an old, bent vise?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

About the only thing you can do if you wish to use that vice is to install it crooked so it fits to the table. If it were going to mount it on a permanent work station it would be worthwhile purchasing a new or at least better vice.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Good advice from previous posts. IMO it appears that the guide rod on the right side as the pic is shown is bent. Consider making a wooden plate to be mounted to the vice faceplate that will compensate for the "1/4" difference". Be safe.


----------



## gj13us (Apr 19, 2016)

I think it's a bad picture, because the face looks bent to me, too. In reality, the face of the vise isn't bent and I checked the guide rods for square to the face. The problem seems to be that the left side guide holes in the mounting bracket (?) are off. Thanks for the replies. I'll work out a solution.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That face is bent*



gj13us said:


> I think it's a bad picture, because the face looks bent to me, too. In reality, the face of the vise isn't bent and I checked the guide rods for square to the face. The problem seems to be that the left side guide holes in the mounting bracket (?) are off. Thanks for the replies. I'll work out a solution.


If it's not bent then I'll eat my key board. Show a photo of a straight edge placed across the face. 

I thought that was the reason for the post in the first place? :nerd2:]

Not certain what you mean by "left side guide holes are off " ... off from what?

If you take the vise entirely apart which wouldn't be a abd idea you can check componet for true, like thr round guide rods, the vice face and then you can clean the parts and paint those if you want. That's what I'd do before I mounted it.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

That type of vice uses the front edge of the workbench for the fixed jaw. Most pro benches have vices set up that way so the front of the bench is flush. This helps with clamping support for long and/or large work. You can just hold the moveable jaw tight to the bench edge and attach through the mounting holes in the vice bracket. This will automatically cure alignment issues. Whether the cast face is bent or if the travel doesn't move parallel are separate issues. Vices get abused, sometimes severely. The center acme screw can get bent. It may or may not effect the vices operation. The guide rods just keep the moveable jaw from racking side to side, the screw does the work. Don't worry about problems until they actually are a problem, mount it and try it on scrap that mimics your bench.


----------

